#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-18
<bkerensa> .
<bkerensa> slangasek: are you by chance seeing any weird UI issues in the menus in 12.10? With the ambiance theme I see some text backgrounds as gray with white font instead of consistency with the theme... trying to figure out which package to file a bug on
<slangasek> bkerensa: I've not seen this, no
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah I see this http://i.imgur.com/bgYKT.png
<slangasek> bkerensa: special :)
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> seems like the theme is not being handled properly
<bkerensa> like maybe CSS
<bkerensa> hi amj
<amj> hi bkerensa
<bkerensa> =x
 * nathwill yawns
<nathwill> shoulda gone to bed earlier
<nathwill> totally spaced that all the execs are in town this week
<bkerensa> nathwill: heh
<bkerensa> time to get cracking on some more RC bugs
<bkerensa> slangasek: a few months back you pointed me to a pretty straightforward guide to setting up a debian chroot on Ubuntu... Do you have that link still?
<bkerensa> nathwill: wb
<nathwill> bkerensa, eh?
<bkerensa> nathwill: welcome back ;)
<nathwill> bkerensa, i use a debian lxc container for my deb stuff
<nathwill> sudo lxc-create -n debian -t debian
<nathwill> that'll create a squeeze host
<bkerensa> instead of chroot?
<nathwill> the smarter guys will let you know if that's preferable to a chroot
<nathwill> i believe it has better isolation, so would probably be preferable
<nathwill> but yeah, that's what i've been doing
<nathwill> also, thanks fer the welcome
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: you looking forward to tomorrow?
<bkerensa> :)
 * bkerensa will be lurking at 1pm
<nathwill> tomorrow?
<nathwill> oh yeah
<nathwill> the loco stuff
<nathwill> yeah, totally
<nathwill> so... is it 1pm, then?
<bkerensa> nathwill: it would appear so
<bkerensa> 20:00 UTC = 1pm PST
<nathwill> man wtf freenode
<bkerensa> nathwill: what do you mean?
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> its yahoo
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> no, it's not...
 * bkerensa kids
<nathwill> my other irc servers stayed active...
<bkerensa> I got d/ced too
<nathwill> see
<nathwill> chump
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> raaawr.
<bkerensa> yeah so it should be 1pm
<bkerensa> 20:00 UTC
<nathwill> k, i'll set a reminder for myself
<nathwill> what's the channel again?
<nathwill> #ubuntu-loco-council?
<nathwill> hrm, it looks like it's just #ubuntu-meeting
<bkerensa> nathwill: you interested in mentoring some WOU folk? :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah -meeting
<nathwill> yeah, i'd be pumped to do it again
<bkerensa> nathwill: cool well NTR and his friend are interested in diving into Ubuntu Development
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> in fact if anyone wants to guide them in their journey that would be great :D
<bkerensa> I provided some resources
<NTR> That would be awesome if someone would be willing to offer us some guidance!
<nathwill> well, i'll help to whatever extent i'm capable
<bkerensa> nathwill: when I try and apt-get build-dep packagename it throws back E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> yuh huh
<bkerensa> and yet I cannot even edit sources.list since its a chroot and has no editor
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> so add the source entries
<nathwill> uh
<bkerensa> I cant
<nathwill> install vim
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> yes you can...
<bkerensa> without any sources?
<nathwill> you have sources
<bkerensa> how will it know where to get packages?
<bkerensa> it says I dont
<nathwill> you just don't have source entries
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> so... you have the deb entries, not the deb-src entries
<nathwill> does that make sense?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ok and how do I add them?
<nathwill> with vim
<nathwill> bkerensa, i imagine you probably also want to change to wheezy or sid sources, right?
<nathwill> http://debgen.simplylinux.ch/
<bkerensa> sid
<nathwill> yeah, so install vim
<nathwill> then generate a sid sources.list
<nathwill> then dist-upgrade and cross your fingers
<nathwill> make sure to check the box that says "include source packages"
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> this is for a chroot
<bkerensa> why would I dist-upgrade?
<nathwill> deb http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian unstable main
<nathwill> deb-src http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian unstable main
<nathwill> do as you wish. this is how i set up my sid lxc
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> well its already showing those both in sources.list
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> and the deb-src entry is uncommented?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> its as if its being ignored?
<nathwill> and it still qvetches about build-dep?
<bkerensa> yeah let me try apt-get update
<bkerensa> then retry getting the source package
<bkerensa> bingo
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> huh
<nathwill> heh
<nathwill> so i think i'm gonna work up a "bug squashing party preparation" doc we can send with the BSP announcements
<nathwill> that way people have a headstart on how to get ready, and can maybe hand-pick a couple of bugs they want to eyeball when we do these things
<nathwill> man... i'm gonna get busted... doing exp date lookups on a couple thousand domains and trying to avoid getting blocked
<jason_> Nathwill. I just joined and looking to get started. Would you be willing to mentor me?
<nathwill> jason_ mentorship w/r/t ?
<jason_> not sure what those are. I think Ben may have told you about a classmate and I . We attend WOU.
<nathwill> sorry, i meant, what are you looking for mentorship regarding
<nathwill> ^jason_
<jason_> Honestly I am not sure where to start. I was reading that bugs are a good place.
<nathwill> ok. not sure if you're wanting to help with some bug fixes, or wanted to write an application, or...
<bkerensa> nathwill is a champion bug squasher ^
<jason_> I am not experienced enough to write an application at this point.
<jason_> I would like to learn how to find and maybe eventually fix bugs though.
<nathwill> ok. so, there's lots of different areas to work with bugs. bug triage and bug fixing are all useful
<nathwill> yeah, if that's what you're interested in, i'd be happy to mentor
<jason_> Well I know I hit a big bug yesterday. I have a newer system with a UEFI bios and could not get a dual boot setup with windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 on same hard drvie.
<jason_> I am definately interested.
<nathwill> jason_, is beth doing the mentorship program as part of the class again, or are you seeking help directly?
<bkerensa> becca
<nathwill> that's it
<bkerensa> becka even
<nathwill> thanks
<nathwill> bekka?
<jason_> becka is not doing her class till i think winter term. My classmate and I are doing this on our own
<nathwill> cool!
<jason_> I wanted to join up last year but had issue with the setup.
<jason_> My classmates screen name is NTR
<bkerensa> jason_: I think looking at the Ubuntu Dev wiki and bug fixing wikis ia good start and once you have that info pretty well retained... find a bug on launchpad you want to work on (probably a bitesize) and then begin work on it but if you have questions then would be when we could mentor.
<bkerensa> but dont hesitate to ask along the way
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-19
<bkerensa> kees: -bash: debuild: command not found
<bkerensa>  <-- build-essential is on the chroot
<nathwill> i think hunting for a typo is the best "first bug"
<bkerensa> ;0
<nathwill> because then you work out the kinks in your setup and get familiar with the steps
<bkerensa> http://harvest.ubuntu.com or using advanced search on http://bugs.launchpad.net works good for that
<jason_> When you say typos are you talking in the code or UI or both?
<bkerensa> both
<kees> bkerensa: ah yeah, precise changed things a bit. you'll need to install "devscripts" in the chroot to get debuild
<bkerensa> kees: thx
<kees> bkerensa: np. I've updated the debian wiki page to mention that nw.
<bkerensa> kees: what is the difference between suggests and recommends
<bkerensa> ?
<nathwill> night folks
<nathwill> see ya tomorrow
<kees> bkerensa: "recommends" are installed by default, but not strictly required for operation. suggests are not installed, but might be nice to have or somewhat related.
<bkerensa> kees: what is the best way to copy a file from a chroot to the normal environment?
<pwnguin> from inside the chroot?
<pwnguin> some kind of network protocol mostlikely
<bkerensa> a local chroot
<bkerensa> kees: the reason I ask if the debdiff I generate is not showing the changes http://paste.ubuntu.com/1048403/
<bkerensa> that I made to brasero
<kees> bkerensa: I just copy stuff to /tmp -- that location is the same both in and out of the chroot
<kees> bkerensa: I thought /home was bind mounted inside it too
<bkerensa> kees: any idea why that debdiff might not show the changes? :-o
<kees> bkerensa: in my changelogs I always mention the file that I made the changes in (helps people do merges), so I'd have said "debian/control: Added genisoimage dependency (Closes: #658789)"
<kees> and then I would immediate say "debian/control"? I bet there is a debian/control.in file that overwrote the changes
<kees> check for that, and then back the change in the .in file too
<kees> s/back/make/
<bkerensa> k
<kees> I usually work on the package from outside the schroot (with the package in my home dir), and just run the "debuild"s inside the chroot until things are the way I want them
<bkerensa> kees: is there a way to tear a .debian package into a source file?
<bkerensa> I mean bring it back to a source state?
<kees> bkerensa: a .deb file? no, that's just the binary outputs
<bkerensa> kees: k
<bkerensa> kees: Google made a mod_spdy debian package and we have a needs package bug open
<bkerensa> I wanted  to see if I could have peak at their /debian directory for the package
<kees> they should have the .dsc file there with the binary package too
<bkerensa> it would appear not
<bkerensa> https://developers.google.com/speed/spdy/mod_spdy/
<bkerensa> just the .debs
<bkerensa> unless there is a obscure repo that has more than that somewhere
<kees> well that's disappointing.
<bkerensa> indeed
<bkerensa> its just a open source project what could we expect? :P
<sbeattie> bkerensa: you could probably base it off of the upstream debian/ directory (that they have in install/debian): http://code.google.com/p/mod-spdy/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fsrc%2Finstall%2Fdebian
<orebuntu> sbeattie's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/74c8k7k
<Brian_H> anyone know how to figure out what version of a package I had _before_ an upgrade?
<Brian_H> is there like an apt history file or something?  The latest nvidia driver screwed my disper config over
<nathwill> Brian_H, /var/log/dpkg.log?
<nathwill> Brian_H, if it's nvidia, i'd just nuke it entirely and start using nouveau, unless there's a compelling reason to do otherwise
<Brian_H> for some reason the offical one just performs better on this laptop not sure why though
<Brian_H> nouveau works good for my arch linux laptop though :p but that one also isn't hooked up to external monitors
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> wonder if Arch is using a newer kernel?
<nathwill> you might try running the quantal kernel in precise with nouveau, see if that makes a difference
<bkerensa> nathwill: you ready for today?
<bkerensa> <bkerensa> [02:12:28] pleia2: do you have any feedback on our app which is on agenda for tomorrow? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/ApprovalApplication
<bkerensa> <pleia2> [15:56:47] bkerensa: looks good :)
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah, i should be
<bkerensa> nathwill: if you need any help preparing just look at previous logs from their meetings
<bkerensa> :d
<nathwill> bkerensa, i mean... aside from explaining what we've been up to...
<nathwill> i dunno what's really expected...
<bkerensa> nathwill: They will likely ask the following - "How many are hear from Oregon today?", "how do you organise events?", "what are your plans for this year: the usual of release parties and global jams?",
<bkerensa> They might ask something about if you/we feel the loco will be sustainable.
<bkerensa> my position on that is that there is no way to predict the sustainability of a group of volunteers and any loco that suggests they will be sustainable guaranteed is doing a bit of magic ball guessing :)
<nathwill> hrm, i suppose.
<bkerensa> I think stats on commits and how much development contributions go into Ubuntu might be the key
<bkerensa> idk really
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I just hope for the best this time :)
<nathwill> i'd probably speak to the aspect of group composition and similar local user groups that we draw membership, support from and partner with
<nathwill> fyi, may be slow to respond, everything's blowing up
<bkerensa> nathwill: ok :)
<Brian_H> nathwill: I would but these are "production" laptops so I need to keep them stock, the users here can't be playing with stuff they don't understand
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> Brian_H, i assume you saw Linus' latest statement re: nvidia?
<nathwill> :P
<Brian_H> no not yet, where might I find that
<nathwill> second...
<Brian_H> I assume it's a long laundry list of why they suck :p ?
<nathwill> http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2012/06/torvalds-nvidia-linux/
<Brian_H> lol well that says it all
<nathwill> indeed
<bkerensa> nathwill:  the video of Linus giving them the bird https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MShbP3OpASA
<albrigha> Did he say leeenus? Do i say it wrong? :)
<nathwill> http://www.paul.sladen.org/pronunciation/
<albrigha> Yeah ive seen that :)
<bkerensa> albrigha: hi long time no see :)
<albrigha> :)
<bkerensa> nathwill: any suggestions for sushi spots out in Beaverton/Hillsboro area? I might be heading out Fri/Sat
 * bkerensa has to take the lady clothes and accessory shopping :s
<nathwill> bkerensa, let me ask my buddy, i haven't done sushi since you and i went
<bkerensa> wth
<bkerensa> wow
<nathwill> yeah, i know. it's depressing
<nathwill> running to lunch now so i can be back for the meeting
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> hi cweber10
<bkerensa> hi NTR
<NTR> Hello!
<NTR> So for this meeting, I see the mail asked for all members , if possible, to join in.
<NTR> Still new here but would watching the proceedings  be acceptable?
<cweber10> bkerensa: Hello, so nice to be on summer break
<bkerensa> NTR: sure... any Oregonian who participates in any loco activity (IRC, IRL, Mailing List) is a member :) we dont have a threshold for membership other than that you participate
<c_smith> hello
<c_smith> bkerensa, am I too early to head over to the channel for the meeting?
<NTR> Sounds good, I will plan on popping in there.
 * c_smith hopes that bkerensa just missed his message and that he isn't having lag
<bkerensa> c_smith: you can join the channel whenever you would like its a public channel
<bkerensa> nathwill: I made some minor tweaks to the application (added a combined social following stat since the council likes that info) and our logo
<c_smith> alright.
<c_smith> hmmmm, I must have missed your message on FB, bkerensa  :P
<nathwill> ok ben
<nathwill> fyi ben, i *think* i'll be available to interface with loco-council, but things are super-dodgy at work, so not able to guarantee it
<nathwill> just stick around, eh?
<bkerensa>  nathwill: :P lol
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> Sorry for the notice spam but this is a reminder that Ubuntu Oregon's application for approval is before the LoCo Council in under 20 minutes in #Ubuntu-meeting and we would appreciate your participation (Lets do it this time). Thanks Kindly! albrigha adam_g bdmurray blkperl Brian_H c_smith cweber10 cy1 el_seano kees marut nathwill NTR Odysimus pwnguin r0csteady sbeattie shirgall slangasek tgm4883 thefinn93 wendar whopper922 zenlinux zogg
<bkerensa> j88 TRAVISG
<c_smith> nathwill, you gotta do what you gotta do.
<c_smith> am I right on that?
<Brian_H> I'll join after I reboot and see if downgrading my nvidia driver fixes my issue :)
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> :D
<Brian_H> brb
<nathwill> c_smith, by definition, you are correct
<c_smith> true.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, i'm in that channel, ping me if I'm needed
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Would you consider stepping in if nathwill is afk/unavailable?
<tgm4883> what would I need to do?
<tgm4883> can I yell at people?
<tgm4883> cause I feel like yelling today
<bkerensa> tgm4883: you can pull a Linus if they decline us again
<bkerensa> :P
<tgm4883> sounds good to me :)
<bkerensa> basically just answer their questions as best as possible
<bkerensa> I can be in PM if you dont know any
<tgm4883> yea lets do that
<bkerensa> k
<bkerensa> nathwill: you have a substitute if you have to :)
<tgm4883> I'm poking at a mediawiki server right now, so nothing too important
<c_smith> I take it that "pull a Linus" means yell and tell people that the code they submitted is crap like Linus Torvalds does to Kernel devs.
<bkerensa> tgm4883: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/ApprovalApplication <-- for your perusal
<c_smith> do I have that incorrect?
<bkerensa> c_smith: or say "Well F You Nvidia"
<tgm4883> 1048+ Combined Social Network Followers
<tgm4883> does that mean 1049?
<bkerensa> ?
<tgm4883> well you don't usually see such a specific number (eg 1048) followed by a + sign
<bkerensa> + = growth and fluctuation
<c_smith> bkerensa, I looked over the approval application, I think that the Salem Ubuntu hour could be set to recurring, do you see that as so?
<bkerensa> hi devxdev we have a loco council meeting in #ubuntu-user at 1pm if you wanna join and listen in
<bkerensa> c_smith: I will peek and adjust as neccesary
<c_smith> alright.
<tgm4883> bkerensa, I thought you just said it was in #ubuntu-meeting?
<tgm4883> ah
<devxdev> bkerensa, sweet! will do :D
<tgm4883>  #ubuntu-user is nothing
<c_smith> devxdev, the meeting is on #ubuntu-meeting
<devxdev> c_smith, lol i figured one room was dead the other is packed
<bkerensa> tgm4883: huh?
<c_smith> alright
<bkerensa> devxdev: I mean #ubuntu-meeting
<bkerensa> >.<
<c_smith> bkerensa, you had the wrong channel for devxdev
<c_smith> well, it's only a mistake, and it's onlyy human to make mistakes, right?
<devxdev> yup yup!
 * bkerensa goes to lobby council members in PM :P
 * c_smith rallies up some music and listens to it
<c_smith> >.> lobbyist. jk
<c_smith> at least you don't work for Microsoft, eh?
<bkerensa> hi j_white1 we have a loco council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at 1pm if you would like to join and listen in
<bkerensa> c_smith: lobbying is an effective tool :P
<c_smith> anyone care to hear my opinion on Electronic Arts?
<j_white1> I am logged into that as well to see what occurs
<c_smith> bkerensa, true that.
<bkerensa> everyone loves lobbying but condemns it in the end :)
<c_smith> lol
<j_white1> csmith, i am guessing it is not a good one
<bkerensa> hi jvlb we have a loco council meeting in #ubuntu-meeting at 1pm if you would like to join and listen in
<c_smith> j_white1, yep, they have ruined my favorite games when they took over the companies: Westwood, they destroyed Command and Conquer, Maxis: destroyed their Sim games.
<c_smith> which is actually fact more than opinion.
<c_smith> any game they come across and acquire they ruin in the end.
<c_smith> last good C&C game? Red Alert Yuri's Revenge.
<j_white1> ^i agree with u ther
<c_smith> best C&C game? Red Alert 1.
<bkerensa> nathwill: so is it looking like tgm4883 should maybe? :)
<nathwill> eh?
<nathwill> should maybe what
<tgm4883> nathwill, he's asking if you are here or not
<tgm4883> and whether I need to fill in for  you
<nathwill> ah, yeah, but i'm only intermittently available, if you can, it would be really appreciated tgm4883
<tgm4883> ok
<tgm4883> but I'm telling them off if we get declined
<nathwill> sorry. i am trying to juggle a series of cascading failures over here
<nathwill> and yes. i would wholeheartedly back you on that
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> ok, ducking my head down again.
<tgm4883> NTR, j_white1 I graduated a few years ago, information systems
<c_smith> 3rd on the list.
<c_smith> brb, putting this channel back in the main window
<NTR> I hope to be done in two years time
<devxdev> I may ping out but I'll brb
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> am I back?
<bkerensa> >.<
<bkerensa> ahh net is back
<tgm4883> we should all respond with the exact same thing when they ask who is from the oregon team
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> Quack
<bkerensa> we should reply "Quack"
<tgm4883> I like that
<j_white1> no quack here. i am a wolf LOL
<bkerensa> When they ask who is from Oregon just say "Quick"
<bkerensa> Quack*
<bkerensa> lol
<j_white1> plus i like the beavers lol
<cweber10> what kind of sound dose a plataus make?
<bkerensa> Quak
<cweber10> you know for those duck/beaver corsses who can't make up there mind :P
<c_smith> alright.
 * kees stands by in #ubuntu-meeting
<c_smith> even though I'm neither a Duck fan nor a Beaver fan. Minnesota Golden Gophers all the way! :P
<TRAVISg__> Hey all
<bkerensa> hi TRAVISg
<c_smith> hey, TRAVISg.
<c_smith> TRAVISg, there's the Approval meeting now.
<TRAVISg__> I am in a browser IRC
<TRAVISg__> yeah I am there
<TRAVISg__> Greek team looks pretty good
<bkerensa> I thought Greece was having turmoil :P some how they can apply for approval? :P
<TRAVISg__> I need to re-install Z-chat or something haven't wanted to mess with it again since upgrade
<jvlb> I believe Ubuntu is apolitical.
<bkerensa> jvlb: indeed :) it was a joke
<tgm4883> So we're responding with "Quak"?
<TRAVISg__> what!!???
<c_smith> ohaithar, jvlb
<tgm4883> solidarity brother
<bkerensa> tgm4883: Quack
<tgm4883> Quack it is then
<Brian_H> I'm in the ubuntu-meeting chan now, anything I need to say/do?
<Brian_H> or just be there :p
 * c_smith goes and tries to capture a duck for this
<c_smith> :P
<TRAVISg__> Quack!!?? as in "what my OHP primary care provider is?"
<jvlb> I wonder if the foreigners will get the "quack" joke?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: When they ask who is from Oregon say "Quack"
<tgm4883> Brian_H, when they ask who is from the Oregon team, you will need to say "Quack"
<bkerensa> jvlb: :P lets hope they dont
<bkerensa> the idea is to puzzle them :)
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> oh god
<tgm4883> I mean, what else are we going to do on a cloudy tuesday afternoon?
<jvlb> Aha. If you can't dazzle 'em with brilliance, dazzle 'em with BS.
<TRAVISg__> I love it lets all waddle in solidarity
<c_smith> oh god is right..... puzzling them might look badly on us.
<devxdev> we are up :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: nah
<bkerensa> this should be pretty easy
<c_smith> alright.
<bkerensa> REMEMBER "QUACK"
<c_smith> gotcha.
<c_smith> looks like we have to reapply less often then I thought. every 2 years
<c_smith> slangasek, rofl
<cweber10> lol
 * c_smith passes out snacks
<jvlb> jvlb eats them.
 * c_smith listens to music
<kees> tgm4883: if you want, you can pimp the sbuild juju charm too, which has been field-tested now at two separate bug squashing parties. :)
<nathwill> :)
<TRAVISg__> How is our documentation they asked about last time?
<nathwill> too late to worry about now! :)
<c_smith>  thought it was that duck.....
<TRAVISg__> Just thought we could mention it before them if it is shored up
 * kees struggles to understand the most recent question
<c_smith> I think we may have just seen a FLOSS game dev. one from the Wesnoth team......
<TRAVISg__> How was the Squash at PSU on saturday?
<devxdev> tgm4883, thats true I've ran into a few people that dont want to be bothered with it..
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> we want the barrier to be low
<kees> TRAVISg__: was fun! a lot of bugs not smooshed
<TRAVISg__> Almost made it down all though would have been strictly for moral
<c_smith> should I mention the Hours I hold here in Salem?
<c_smith>  also, Ubuntu One is the perfect music storage
<NTR> c_smith , Do you still hold the hours every week? in Salem,
<c_smith> yep
<nathwill> c_smith, I agree, u1 is awesome for music, i just wish i got better transfer speeds to my fone with the music app
<c_smith> I wish I got better speeds to my PC.
<bkerensa> nathwill: anything else to throw in?
<devxdev> to bad I have nothing to show for work on Ubuntu TV on the embedded platform atm.. I had no idea about this meeting or I'd of done something
<j_white1> c_smith: when do you hold hours?
<bkerensa> done deal
<Brian_H> can I +1 for it :p
<bkerensa> ;)
<Brian_H> ?
<bkerensa> approved
<c_smith> Broadway commons Coffeehouse.
<Brian_H> whooo
<TRAVISg__> WoooHOOOO
<c_smith> awesome.
<j_white1> Congrats guys!
<jvlb> Yee haw!
<devxdev> whoooop!
<bdmurray> quack
<tgm4883> stand tall Oregon team!
<bkerensa> nathwill: you should ask if we get a precise CD kit
<bkerensa> :)
<kees> woot
<cweber10> \o/
<nathwill> bkerensa: i think that's a discussion for another place
<tgm4883> <SergioMeneses> Ubuntu Oregon congratulations... and I like the "quack" thing xD
<shirgall> I think there's a "yay" afoot
<tgm4883> it's all about making people smile :)
<j_white1> c_smith: when do you have hours at that coffee shop?
<c_smith> 6PM every Friday, goes until 7PM.
<tgm4883> j_white1, I think they are 6:00 PM on Friday
<bkerensa> We get a banner and booth cloth now :P
<MarkDude> Great job guys
<bkerensa> and CD's every cycle
<bkerensa> but I still like our banner better than Brian_H and co sponsored ;)
<c_smith> well, I'm off to eat lunch.
<MarkDude> Congrats to the WHOLE team.
<c_smith> cya all.
<nathwill> great job tgm4833, thanks. thanks to everyone else who showed up, too!
<j_white1> I will have to make it to one of those. Are you having one this week?
<MarkDude> Great leadership bkerensa
<kees> nice work you guys. :)
<Brian_H> :)
<bkerensa> thanks MarkDude but nathwill deserves much credit he has been "putting in a lot of work" as of late
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and c_smith has too
<bkerensa> everyone is making great contributions
<MarkDude> You folks do such great stuff, that I know its not just Ubuntu Teams that can learn from you
<MarkDude> Its FOSS teams in general
<MarkDude> Ty nathwill c_smith
<nathwill> and we're just getting started :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: yeah we need to do that statewide tour this summer
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> I know- that makes it even better nathwill - the OFFICIAL status will help some. And the amount you folks have done in such a short amount of time is * a bar graph going up*
 * MarkDude [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[hugs]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]] the whole Team
<MarkDude> :)
<MarkDude> Looking forward to seeing all of you at OSCON
<MarkDude> CLS too.
<j_white1> Congrats all! I have to get back to work. Hope to contribute more soon!
<nathwill> :) see ya soon j_white1
<bkerensa> Yeah dont forget to register for a free EXPO pass at OSCON.com with code "FREEORG" or "FREEPROJ"
<bkerensa> and http://www.communityleadershipsummit.com
<TRAVISg__> All right I am outta here see you all lsoon
<tgm4883> nathwill, I forgot to ask you, where did you pull the stats that said we had X% code contributions in the last cycle (from your powerpoint)
<nathwill> tgm4833, i parsed the launchpad membership list
<tgm4883> ah
<nathwill> and compared that to the wiki page where they published contributing developers
<nathwill> which i also had to parse
<tgm4883> nathwill, I wasn't in that list ;)
<nathwill> it was hilarious
<nathwill> tgm4883, i'm sure my estimate was low
<nathwill> because the naming conventions were different
<tgm4883> all my contributions fall under the mythbuntu team's
<bkerensa> it would be interesting to pull stats from every release
<bkerensa> and then track them down to locos
<bkerensa> and publish a graph chart
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> it would be interesting to have that ability in launchpad...
<nathwill> because i don't want to do it by hand forever
<tgm4883> LP API?
<nathwill> tgm4833, honestly, i whipped it out as fastest, easiest way to get stats for the presentation... coming up with something else has been on my agenda, just hasn't happened yet
<nathwill> i'm sure there's a better way
<bkerensa> Old School Canonical Logo: https://forms.canonical.com/assets/canonical/images/logo.png
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa continues poking around
<tgm4883> nathwill, do you have a link to the contributing devs list?
<bkerensa> tgm4883: its in the 12.04 credits list
<bkerensa> tgm4883: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/Credits/Developers
<nathwill> tgm4883, what bkerensa said
<bkerensa> what nonsense is this >.< Canonical sending DHL tracking info to mailing list
<bkerensa> =/
<j_white1> should I install Bazaar?
<j_white1> sorry that question was for bkerensa
<bkerensa> j_white1: yes
<j_white1> bkerensa: thanks I was noticing on LP they only list for windows and mac the downloads.
<bkerensa> j_white1: on Ubuntu you do "sudo apt-get install bzr"
<bkerensa> in Terminal
<bkerensa> its a Terminal application
<j_white1> much easier that way! thanks.
<j_white1> I am loving using the command line to install. way easier than trying to download and install.
<bkerensa> Btw... since were approved any loco members who want their blog syndicated on the LoCo Portal that is now a reality :)
<bkerensa> c_smith: maybe you might be interested ^
<devxdev> ^^what do you mean? where would it be displayed O_o
<devxdev> bkerensa, here: http://www.ubuntu-oregon.org/blog/ ?
<bkerensa> loco.ubuntu.com
<devxdev> nice
<nathwill> bkerensa... and where's the feed? or is that just coming from fridge.ubuntu.com
<nathwill> ?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> loco.ubuntu.com has its own aggregator and it pulls feeds from select loco members
<bkerensa> I would have to enroll those interested
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> so where do you subscribe?
<nathwill> not to be shown, but to read
<bkerensa> you dont its just for people who visit
<bkerensa> I dont think loco.ubuntu.com has its own feed
<bkerensa> it just displays others items
<nathwill> i see
<bkerensa> nathwill: more just for display on the site versus subscribing
<bkerensa> im sure l.u.c gets lots of traffic
<bkerensa> not as much as planet but surely enough
<tgm4883> There doesn't seem to be an easy way to get the list of contributors
<tgm4883> I mean that doesn't involve just parsing that page
<nathwill> tgm4883, welcome to the pain
<devxdev> i'm out guys ttyl
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-20
<bkerensa> epic fail... so Canonical sent a DHL tracking number to mailing list and I "rejected" it but checked forward to me well it never forwarded
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> i'm super flabbergasted by ubuntu mailing lists
<nathwill> they seem all kinds of messed up
<bkerensa> nathwill: why?
<tgm4883> nathwill, what did you do besides take the webpage list of contributors and match it against our roster?
<tgm4883> I only get 10 names
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, our only roster is on LP now right?
<tgm4883> we removed the one from the wiki?
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, nathwill so I just did a quick program using the LP API to compare the contributors webpage against our LP roster   https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/get-contributors
<tgm4883> I get 10 contributors from our team, which is far less that the power point IIRC
<nathwill> second tgm4833, checkin'
<nathwill> pretty sure the contributors page was all i checked
<nathwill> i'm branching your api toy
<nathwill> :)
<nathwill> blaaah.... can't remember if i'm on debian or rhel system, keep using wrong pkg mgr
<tgm4883> nathwill, yea I didn't see anywhere else to get that sort of data
<tgm4883> but I didn't see different teams listed anywhere either
<nathwill> tgm4883, so i didn't document what i did anywhere, but essentially it was wget the membership page, wget the credits page, grep the membership page to get the members list, then grep the credits page for the each of the resultant list
<tgm4883> nathwill, which membership page did you use?
<tgm4883> the one on LP?
<nathwill> tgm4883, yessir
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> do you recall the numbers from your PP?
<nathwill> yeah. it's confusing now trying to get back to it
<nathwill> PP?
<tgm4883> power point
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> i have the power point still, actually
<nathwill> let me snag it
<nathwill> tgm4883: http://ubuntuone.com/0Lwalz3TGBdHTyEmf45lrb
<nathwill> yay ubuntuone
<nathwill> i mean, the numbers you're showing are matching my results
<nathwill> looks like the report said > 20% contribution for 12.04
<tgm4883> ah I misremembered the info
<nathwill> you're probably thinking of the goal we want to hit for quantal
<nathwill> ~50%
<tgm4883> nah, I was thinking 20% of all contributors
<nathwill> uh
<nathwill> yeah no
<tgm4883> which would be a lot bigger number
<nathwill> though that would've been impressive
<nathwill> nice work on that list-contributors script btw
<tgm4883> thanks
<nathwill> you should publicize that, and we can try to get some inter-loco competition going
<nathwill> :)
<tgm4883> Maybe if we can pull the contributors list from a better spot
 * nathwill nods
<nathwill> we should check with whoever generated the list on how they got that
<tgm4883> it's easy enough to fix it up for easier changing of the loco team
<nathwill> i imagine it's a uniq'd list of merged branches that made it into 12.04
<tgm4883> who would know how that list was made?
<tgm4883> *cough* slangasek *cough*
<nathwill> i think dholbach
<nathwill> if you check the wiki revision history, it looks like he put it up
<slangasek> hmm?
<bkerensa_> nathwill: the release team handles the credits
<tgm4883> muahahaha
<tgm4883> nathwill, pull down rev2 and run it with -h
<tgm4883> rev3 that is
<tgm4883> hmm, 18343 loco teams
<tgm4883> it would take a long time to run a report on all teams :/
<nathwill> hehe
<tgm4883> ubuntu-ca takes a long time to run
<nathwill> tgm4883, i'd suggest converting the percent to an actual percent and trimming it to .1
<tgm4883> that makes sense
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: ImportError: No module named BeautifulSoup
<bkerensa_> =/
<tgm4883> bkerensa_,  python-beautifulsoup
<tgm4883> you need to install that
<tgm4883> it's in the repos
<bkerensa_> what module is that though?
<bkerensa_> I have never heard of that py module
<nathwill> it's the beautifulsoup module!
<nathwill> :D
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: is there any way to compare loco to loco?
<bkerensa_> :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, not  yet
<bkerensa_> or maybe even just have a loco specific flag
<tgm4883> we should add a feature request list somewhere
<bkerensa_> -l loconame
<bkerensa_> :D
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, use -h, I have that ;)
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: you should blog about this
<bkerensa_> would be epic
<tgm4883> bkerensa_, I will, just need to add some more features/bug fixes to it first
<tgm4883> but before that, I need to track down some phishing emails that just went to a bunch of people here :(
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: so with the flag can I just put ubuntu-uk ?
<tgm4883> yes
<bkerensa_> kk
<bkerensa_> I imagine its gonna take awhile
<bkerensa_> they have 954 members
<tgm4883> yea, it takes longer for the bigger teams
<tgm4883> that will probably take 5 minutes
<nathwill> wouldn't they be ubuntu-us-ca?
<tgm4883> nathwill, not according to their wiki
<nathwill> hrm
<bkerensa_> tgm4883: wow UK has like one of the largest rosters
<nathwill> ubuntu-canada
<bkerensa_> and we still almost nearly punish them in commits
<bkerensa_> >.<
<bkerensa_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1051297/
<bkerensa_> were off by like two contributions
<tgm4883> contributors
<bkerensa_> ahh
<bkerensa_> it doesnt look at commits?
<tgm4883> nope
<bkerensa_> :( oh
<tgm4883> it would take a lot longer to run I think
 * bkerensa_ was just singing praise to your script
<bkerensa_> :P
<nathwill> yeah, ubuntu-uk is massive... script seems to handle it pretty darned well though
<tgm4883> nathwill, fixed, rev 7
<bkerensa> =/
<nathwill> pulling
<bkerensa> thefinn93's vps is trying to use my nick
<bkerensa> :(
<nathwill> ha
<nathwill> :) me gusta
<bkerensa> Ugh I had to go out to Beaverton yesterday.... it was not so fun :P
<nathwill> shopping with a lady is rarely fun
<nathwill> they have much more stamina for it than i do.
<tgm4883> anyone know of a way to see who owns a google form?
<bkerensa> nathwill: :P I was not shopping in beaverton =/
 * bkerensa had to go loan money to that one friend
<nathwill> thought you were done w/ that...
<bkerensa> I kind of am... but they have a kid and I kind of didn't wanna see their kid sleeping in a car or something like that so I gave them a loan
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> it was pretty big too... enough to get their rent covered so he better pay me on Friday =x
<nathwill> tgm4883, you should build an error handler for "team not found"
<tgm4883> yea probably
<nathwill> on the other hand... it's clear that there's an error, lol
<nathwill> bbiaf, lunching
<tgm4883> bkerensa, out of the stats provided, what would be the best to compare two teams?
<bkerensa> uhh idk =/
<tgm4883> I'm thinking contributors percent vs self
<bkerensa> tgm4883: thats perhaps a good way
<bkerensa> tgm4883: it would be interesting to eventually have a way to gather commits that are accepted into branches
<tgm4883> bkerensa, revision 8 for you
<bkerensa> tgm4883: nice I gotta check out my new desktop stereo system :D
<bkerensa> its so amazing :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-21
<bkerensa> #761957
<bkerensa> Bug #761957
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 754777 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #761957 [sandybridge-m-gt2] GPU lockup (Blitter IPEHR: 0x13000002, Render IPEHR: 0x02000006)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/754777
<bkerensa> tgm4883: on 43-46 of the get-contributors script could it be replaced with something like
<bkerensa> LOCOTEAM = [member.name for member in TEAM]
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> instead of calling str() for each person https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/1.0.html#person
<tgm4883> bkerensa, yea we could print the actual name
<bkerensa> tgm4883: thinking once I get this silly glade bug sorted I might design some UI for it with glade
<tgm4883> bkerensa, fixed
<bkerensa> tgm4883: jvlb is working on a flyer for Ubuntu Oregon
<bkerensa> a tri-fold of sorts
<blkperl> so i segfaulted reminna today
<c_smith> what is reminna?
<c_smith> and I can crash my Nintendo Wii fairly easily: run a piece of homebrew software it doesn't like.
<tgm4883> remote desktop software
<bkerensa> blkperl: any word on the colo ticket?
<blkperl> bkerensa: yes, you need faculty sponsership
<bkerensa> blkperl: :P
<bkerensa> blkperl: I don't know any faculty as I'm not a student :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-22
<blkperl> bkerensa: well ill go talk to Prof Massey about it
<bkerensa> blkperl: hooray
<bkerensa> LD
<bkerensa> !backtrack
<lubotu1> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bkerensa> slangasek: do you know why the kernel does not need to be signed in the case of UEFI? someone asked in a comment
<slangasek> bkerensa: in a comment on what?
<bkerensa> slangasek: my blog
<slangasek> oh, you reblogged this?
<bkerensa> slangasek: http://benjaminkerensa.com/2012/06/20/uefi-secureboot-situation#comment-562946472
<orebuntu> bkerensa's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/85v5fka
<slangasek> oh, rather you blogged before the announcement went out ;)
<bkerensa> slangasek: yes
<bkerensa> and the always fun jef had a question
<slangasek> so the answer is that the kernel doesn't have to be signed because that's not what the UEFI SecureBoot spec requires
<bkerensa> yeah huh I figured as much
<slangasek> Secure Boot says you have to verify signatures on all code up until you call ExitBootServices.  But the bootloader calls ExitBootServices after reading the kernel into memory and before jumping to it
<slangasek> there are additional benefits if you *do* have a path for verifying the integrity of the kernel, but it doesn't make sense to do that by default in Ubuntu
<bkerensa> slangasek: The counter response - "Canonical's proposal is the only proposal I've seen that suggest that signature verification up into the hardware driver layer is not required to meet the goals of the secureboot feature. Canonical's approach creates a signed bootloader which can be used to maliciously attack a dual boot Windows system. I fully expect that Microsoft will lean on OEMs to blacklist Canonical's signed boot loader signature
<bkerensa> because of this particular failing...out of the gate. "
<bkerensa> =/
<slangasek> <shrug>
<slangasek> we're not going to base our Secure Boot strategy on what $random_person_on_Internet expects :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: but Steve... Its Jef Spaleta :P
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-23
<j_white1> does anyone know where in the broadway coffee house meet?
<j_white1> Is anyone in chat at the Salem Ubuntu hour?
<tgm4883> So apparently people on reddit think I use too much electricity :/
<tgm4883> interesting
<tgm4883> so if you have KVM installed and use USB disk creator to make a bootable Ubuntu USB, there is a button to test the disk and it will test it in KVM
<c_smith> eh, got kicked for some reason. >.<
<c_smith> from the server, or Quassel booted me.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-06-24
<bkerensa> tgm4883: link to electric subreddit discussion? :P
<tgm4883> bkerensa, http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/vg20c/i_cant_understand_how_people_find_these_ugly/c54b1es?context=3
<orebuntu> tgm4883's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7tzcj54
<bkerensa> tgm4883: how many Killawatt Hours do you consume a month?
<tgm4883> 826
<bkerensa> thats not a lot of power
<bkerensa> I use between 900-1400
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> it's reddit
<tgm4883> I didn't expect them to know wtf they are talking about
<pwnguin> tgm4883: well you do pay like 2x what i do for electric
<tgm4883> pwnguin, because I use more?
<tgm4883> or because it costs more?
<pwnguin> we both have pacific power yes?
<tgm4883> yes
<pwnguin> then it cant be "it costs more"
<tgm4883> well then you just need to get more servers ;)
<pwnguin> na
<pwnguin> i prefer to keep them in data centers with access to clean power
<pwnguin> like the OSL
<pwnguin> my home servers are all low power ARM devices
<tgm4883> I'm consolidating a few systems right now
<tgm4883> and transfering a bunch of stuff to a larger NAS for storage
<pwnguin> but really, it seems impossible to find apartments with AC around here
<pwnguin> amount used: 377 kwh
<pwnguin> but your bill has different columns than mine so i cant be sure we actually get charged the same rate
<pwnguin> this does remind me, i need to turn in my cable modem
<pwnguin> I should start annotating kwh in gnucash
<bkerensa> tgm4883:  pwnguin is right... I have Pac Power too and I would pay higher rates then you
<bkerensa> see they have "Usage Brackets"
<bkerensa> 100-400KWh is a set amount
<bkerensa> 400-800 or something
<bkerensa> and so on
<pwnguin> there's definately a lot of metered fees though
<bkerensa> so the more you use in a month the higher rate bracket you hop into
<bkerensa> yeah
<pwnguin> no clue how their billing works
<pwnguin> it's magic. from an outlet!
<bkerensa> and also they add taxes and "Dam Removal" fees based on how big your bill is
<bkerensa> the bigger your bill the more fees you pay :D
<pwnguin> i get a refund
<bkerensa> its a racket
<bkerensa> pwnguin: WHAT?
<bkerensa> >.<
<pwnguin> bpa columbia river benefits for 28 days
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> so thats because the Bonneville Dam.... is generating "surplus" power
<pwnguin> but the dam removal fee makes sense
<bkerensa> so the government "refunds" ratepayers and also has to subsidize wind farms
<pwnguin> large hydroelectric generates a lot of silt that we need to unsilt later on
<bkerensa> but there is a catch-22 to that which is at the end of the year you pay that refund back to the BPA through Federal Taxes
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> since the BPA is tax payer funded
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> pwnguin: well the dam removal fees that Oregonians pay are not even for dams in Oregon :) they are for Dams on the Klamath River in California
<pwnguin> copco and iron gate dams removal
<pwnguin> thats okay. im told there's a public transport charge on the water bills here to pay for free public busses
<pwnguin> which is slightly annoying because my employer already pays for free public busses for employees
<bkerensa> pwnguin: Ahh no the free bus passes is actually for students :) that comes out of water rates
<bkerensa> since PPS does not have school buses
<bkerensa> the City funds it out of water rates
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> The city also has a tour bus and some sort of lodge up on one of the water sources for portland that they use water rate funds to allow VIPS to go visit
<pwnguin> i dont live in portland
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> in corvallis?
<pwnguin> yes
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lucky you
<pwnguin> i guess
<bkerensa> then you will skip Portland's upcoming vote to try and pass a "Art Income Tax"
<pwnguin> ah, funding for the arts via income tax
<pwnguin> not some scheme to tax artists with incom
<pwnguin> and it seems to be a property tax
<pwnguin> or not
<bkerensa> pwnguin: yeah it will be $35 per adult unless the person is low income then they dont have to pay and it will supposed go to a fund that the city will control and dole out to non-profits of the mayors choosing
<bkerensa> but in reality their proposed tax would violate the Oregon Constitution
<pwnguin> just skimmed an article and ran across this (which i misread)
<pwnguin> However, not every good cause deserves real estate on people's tax bills.
<bkerensa> pwnguin: exactly and I do not feel the city should force people to contribute to a good cause... it should be optional... I donate at least a couple hundred each year to non-profits so its disappointing for my hand to be forced for something that may not be relevant to me
<bkerensa> pwnguin: either way Article 1, Section 32 of the Oregon Constitution prohibits any tax that is waived for one class but not other classes so the low income waiver would not pass muster
<pwnguin> well good luck with all that
<bkerensa> =/
<tgm4883> and I'm back
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah UPS is idk trying to get me to pay for a conference kit from Canonical
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :(
<tgm4883> :/
<bkerensa> idk I have been on hold most of the day but I do know I have a package held at Customs with UPS
<bkerensa> from Canonical
<bkerensa> and other people who had this happen said it was due to Canonical doing something wrong on the paperwork and incurring the receiver a import duty cost
<tgm4883> That's no deal :(
<bkerensa> tgm4883: no kidding :P Im not going to pay for free open source software :)
<pwnguin> for osbridge?
<bkerensa> pwnguin: nah for our booth at OSCON I imagine... idk specifically since nobody sent me a courtesy e-mail with a tracking #
<bkerensa> but the only thing I am expecting is CD's etc for OSCON
<bkerensa> which should be duty free
<c_smith> The first issue I've ever had with Ubuntu One is one I'm trying to work through now. *sigh*
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-17
<bkerensa> biker: PM
<bkerensa> Well time to go
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-19
<bdmurray> bkerensa: how did making the add-on go?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I didnt get a chance
<bkerensa> bdmurray: had to get ready for a conf im at all this week
<biker> so not much happens here uh? :P
<biker> hey bkerensa ,., how is it going?
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-20
<philipballew> bkerensa, sent you another pm
<philipballew> bkerensa, again, I sent you a pm.
<Brian_H> bkerensa: I did not send you a pm
<bkerensa> Brian_H: hmm?
<Brian_H> lol sorry, just being sarcastic
<bkerensa> ah
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> less PM's ftw
<Brian_H> I figured you have pm notifications on, so I didn't see the point of the channel highlight :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How goes Linbit? :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: I have all the things on pushover.net
<bkerensa> Channel/PM and Keywords :)
<Brian_H> linbit is going really well, we just expanded 4 more sales guys
<Brian_H> and girls ;)
<adam_g_> Brian_H, did you guys move? i was out that way and was gonna stop by but the old place was empty
<Brian_H> oh yea :) we have a stand alone building now
<Brian_H> movin on up like the jeffersons lol
<adam_g_> ah, cool
<Brian_H> you guys going to be at oscon this year?
<bkerensa> ofc
<bkerensa> :)
<adam_g_> not sure yet, dunno if theres a spare ticket.
<bkerensa> adam_g_: pfft tell them you want to help out with the charm school :)
<bkerensa> adam_g_: you dont really want to do that though huh? :P
<adam_g_> bkerensa, no, i'd like to go to attend the conference not work. :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: you need moar sysadmins and devs now ;)
<Brian_H> well more techs and devs
<bkerensa> adam_g_: luckily this year no booth running for me :) I get to just got enjoy the conf
<Brian_H> I have the systems under control for the most part
<bkerensa> where do you even find drbd techs? it seems like such a niche
<Brian_H> we just get people with linux skills and hope for the best :)
<Brian_H> so far we've done pretty well with 1 exception, but that was really short lived
<bkerensa> hah
 * adam_g_ hides
<Brian_H> lol, adam_g was awesome :)
<bkerensa> how could he not be :)
<Brian_H> we've got some good talent now too, a good core team to build on
<bkerensa> his work ethic is unmatchable :) the guy is hacking on stuff everywhere he goes :P
<adam_g> hehe
<adam_g> time to go eat japanese curry. cya
<Brian_H> I made the mistake of buying a lenovo ideapad :(
<Brian_H> later :)
<bkerensa> Brian_H: Oh? I'm bouncing the idea around of getting a XPS 13 but also keen on waiting for Dell to rollout a nice haswell model
<Brian_H> yea I really want to ditch it and get a dell, but finding someone to buy it isn't going to be that easy :p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: are you into Greek btw? If so you should check out Mad Greek Deli :)
<Brian_H> heck yea I am
<bkerensa> its the best I have had in Portland
<bkerensa> nosiy on timber game nights though
<Brian_H> heck yea I'll add that to the places to visit list
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-06-22
<biker> zup bkerensa
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-17
<blkperl> slangasek: wtf, bug 1274320
<lubotu1> bug 1274320 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Error: diskfilter writes are not supported" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274320
<blkperl> slangasek: "affects 165 people" how has this not been fixed yet?
<blkperl> or at least reverted
<slangasek> blkperl: well, I certainly don't see anything in the bug description that points to a commit that could be reverted
<slangasek> and I don't know what the fix is
<slangasek> and someone marked it 'medium'? :)
<blkperl> slangasek: seems pretty critical to me :S
<slangasek> I agree
<slangasek> so, you know, you should join the Ubuntu bug control group so you can set proper bug severities ;)
<blkperl> don't you have to apply for that and be active and stuff? :)
<slangasek> yes; having a say in the developers' priorities requires an investment. ;)
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-19
<blkperl> slangasek: hi, so trusty-proposed seems to have a new autofs but no autofs-ldap package...
<blkperl> hmm or maybe my mirror needs kicking
<blkperl> launchpad seems to have one...
<blkperl> slangasek: both ftp.osuosl and mirrors.cat are missing autofs-ldap  5.0.7-3ubuntu3.1
<blkperl> hmm i found them in the autofs directory intead of the autofs5 dir
<blkperl> if i download the deb and install it manually it works
<blkperl> but apt-get can't find it
<markdude> bkerensa: - what else is going on around CLS?
<markdude> Chris is trying to figure out driving
#ubuntu-us-or 2014-06-20
<bkerensa> markdude: Idk what else is going on around CLS other then OSCON
<bkerensa> blkperl: wget the deb file then sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<markdude> Siege Engine Workshop is the best thing I have seen so far bkerensa
<bkerensa> markdude: I have not a clue what that is
<markdude> LIke catapult.
<markdude> not looking for FOSS things, just curious if you had idea- I can ask others
<markdude> :)
<blkperl> bkerensa: user error, I only had trusty-proposed/main needed universe too
<bkerensa> markdude: idk lots of things I assume it is Portland :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: fail
<markdude> bkerensa: you have "changed" you are now *part of the machine* XD
<markdude> Or more likely - you are hella busy around then. :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2016-06-20
<tekeous> Out of curiosity, how many of you are in close proximity to Corvallis/Albany?
<tekeous> Other than the OSU Linux group, I haven't been able to find a LUG in my area
<nacc> tekeous: there is a corvallis ubuntu community, i think
<nacc> tekeous: they have ubuntu hours, check the ubuntu-us-or ML archives
